# Land to rent nr La Linea



## matty43 (Jun 27, 2011)

*wanted Land to rent*

Hi my wife and i and 3 children are moving to spain in september around 30th due to working in gibraltar, we are bringing are caravan to live in untill we find a property to buy, we need a plot of land to put the caravan on untill then, within an hour traviling distance to gibraltar.
Thank you
Matthew


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think your only hope is to find a registered caravan site in the area??

Jo xxx


----------



## Tency (Jun 9, 2010)

matty43 said:


> Hi my wife and i and 3 children are moving to spain in september around 30th due to working in gibraltar, we are bringing are caravan to live in untill we find a property to buy, we need a plot of land to put the caravan on untill then, within an hour traviling distance to gibraltar.
> Thank you
> Matthew


So I guess you are thinking of living in La Linea or Algeciras. There seems to be rentals on this website: Flats and houses for sale and rent in Spain – SpainHouses.net
or on: Casas en alquiler en Gibraltar | facilisimo.com
Hope this helps, 10C


----------



## clareandwayne (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi we are also looking for land to rent outside of La Linea. We have a yurt and need a small plot of land to rent with electric and water, though not essential! any out buildings too would be great. My husband is a builder, and we are looking for a humble life to live in our yurt and work in Gib. Can Any One help. 

It doesnt have to be nr La linea, but I have been told its the cheapest there for rental.

Clare and Wayne


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

clareandwayne said:


> Hi we are also looking for land to rent outside of La Linea. We have a yurt and need a small plot of land to rent with electric and water, though not essential! any out buildings too would be great. My husband is a builder, and we are looking for a humble life to live in our yurt and work in Gib. Can Any One help. Clare


Again, if you're to live legally, you probably need a registered caravan park. 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Again, if you're to live legally, you probably need a registered caravan park.
> 
> Jo xxx


yes - afaik you can't just pitch your yurt, tent or caravan anywhere

and just in case I'm not the only one who didn't know what a yurt is


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> yes - afaik you can't just pitch your yurt, tent or caravan anywhere
> 
> and just in case I'm not the only one who didn't know what a yurt is



I thought it was an ecological wig-wam type thing :tape: I'm not sure it would cope with the torrential rain, floods and high winds we have in the winter???

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AFAIK, Spains laws are even more strict than those in the UK about people simply putting caravans etc on a bit of land and living there, if you try to make something temporary permantent, then you get into evenmore trouble, especially on rustic land, which is heavily protected

Not to mention the extreme weather we have here. Very hot in the summer and very wet and windy in the winter - neither of which are conducive to camping out permanently

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I think if yurts can survive the climate in Outer Mongolia they can probably cope with Andalucia. I know people who live in them in Devon and they are very cosy apparently.

However as others have said, it is not easy to camp wild in Spain. There is a bit of no-mans-land on the border at La Linea where there are a lot of camper vans, but not really suitable for a yurt. You might find this blog interesting: Wild Camping, etc, outside Gibraltar | jonesberries

You might be lucky enough find a friendly landowner who would let you pitch up in exchange for some work, but most of the land inland from La Linea is covered by the Alcornocales Natural Park where camping is strictly prohibited because of the fire risk.


----------

